# Distributor Question



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

Going to do a tune-up on the 1990 S13 with no modifications. How can I tell if I have a Mitsubishi or Hitachi distributor? I have looked but haven't found any stamp or tag to identify my distributor.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There should be a Nissan part # on the body of the distributor; you may have to take a small, wire brush to it to see it. If it's 22100-40F00, it's a Hitachi unit. If it's 22100-40F10, it's a Mitsubishi unit. Genuine Nissan caps are usually stamped with either the Hitachi symbol or the Mitsubishi symbol, as well, but if it's aftermarket, it may not. You can also tell by the rotor:

Here's a pic of a Hitachi rotor:
More Information for BOSCH 04255

Here's a pic of a Mitsubishi rotor:
More Information for BOSCH 04207

I highly recommend you use a genuine Nissan cap & rotor. For plugs and wires, use NGK.


----------



## mastermike (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks a bunch buddy.. I have a Hitachi unit. Bought all my parts from the dealer today. Plugs, wires, cap, and rotor $93. Advance wanted $68. I chose OEM dealer. shouldn't have any problems with the parts.


----------

